# Fearful Vizsla



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://dogdogs.xyz/a-guide-to-living-with-training-a-fearful-vizslas/

Hope this helps those with fearful Vizslas. Chloe was, and still is to a degree, a fearful Vizsla.

RBD


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://dogdogs.xyz/a-guide-to-living-with-training-a-fearful-vizslas/

Sorry for posting twice. New computer and not used to it yet. 

RBD


----------



## karendm (Nov 19, 2015)

That's great information, thank you for sharing!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I've merged both threads RBD


----------



## Zoton (Feb 4, 2014)

We had a dog trainer round the other day as Anwen is having some issues with fear aggression ,this guy in the video makes a lot of sense as I thing we have drifted into some bad habits. Dog trainer wont be coming back as he seems to think we should be avoiding a lot of the situations where she's nervous,this would limit us in our outings and walks.
Well worth a watch thanks.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Penny is getting so much better with her fear of men. Yesterday my Dad came over to my house while I was at work. I asked him how Penny reacted because usually she barks at him and runs away until he sits down on the couch and waits for her to come to him. He said that yesterday he came in the door and Penny actually ran up to him and licked his hand. No barking, no running away and no cowering! So much better than before, even though she knows my Dad she is usually still apprehensive when he first comes over.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

IMO... Vizsla's are a different breed..!! ??
One must be VERY careful as to what trainer, and what tactics they use to train their dog... I also believe that each dog has it's own (Weird) idiosyncrasies
We owners "Pack Leaders" often either figure it out, or get help from "Other Vizsla Owners". 
I have owned 2... they were like night and day... except for the fact that they were Vizslas and in a lot of respects ... ALL Vizslas are alike!!!!!

Now.. to my story...
Fergy was a singleton, and afraid of nothing. But he was the weirdest little pup I have ever know. Long story short. he loved all dogs and all people ..until we got a gardener, everything changed! He will tear the head off anyone that has a hat! mustache, or looks Hispanic, he also has become aggressive to small people????? I Know some "EVENT" between he and the new gardeners occurred, for over a month, we could not even get him to leave the house by the front door. I will never know what happened, we are doing our best to work through it, but every now & then something reminds him, and we have our little set backs. Emotional behavior is a HUGE ? You don't just make it go away with a treat, or a jolt from an E-collar. These dogs are like people, they have issues and need serious personal attention. They want to make us happy... that I know, I also know they look UP to us to be the boss, and protect them. I can't help but believe, in my case, this situation ( behavioral failure) has occurred, because it happened in my absence.

In Training a V... They are like kids, and will try to get away with anything you do not constantly make them do. If you have an expectation... you must be consistent. Your V must always look UP to you. If you fail them... they don't forget!!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

The good thing about vizslas is they remember everything. The bad thing about vizslas is they remember everything.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

TR... That is the absolute!! They never ever forget!!!!!


----------

